# Hornwort compatiable with my Marimo Moss (Moses)?



## Otterfun (Dec 31, 2012)

Hi,

I read that hornwort prohibits algae growth. Since Marimo Moss is an algae, can I put them in the same tank?

If I have Hornwort, will it work to ward off the algae on anubias?
(Per Tropical Fishkeeping.com's info on Hornwort)

Info on Anubias

My preference:
1. my Marimo Moss, Moses
2. Anubias but prefer not to have algae growth on it at a later time.
3. Hornwort just because it keep algae off


----------



## fish monger (Dec 29, 2011)

Otterfun said:


> Hi,
> 
> I read that hornwort prohibits algae growth. Since Marimo Moss is an algae, can I put them in the same tank?
> 
> ...


Great question !

Just about about any plant will compete with algae for nutrients. Hornwort does a great job because it grows so fast and; therefore, uses the nutrients quickly. I use it to combat green water in my pond and it helps keep the water crystal clear. I also use it in my tanks because I like its appearance and it provides good cover for fish that appreciate floating plants. The hornwort at the very surface of my tanks and the pond often develops green hair algae. So I would say that hornwort would not effect the marimo ball chemically. It's more a matter of balancing light and nutrients. By the way, hornwort does not keep algae off of my anubia, but that algae is my fault.


----------



## OrangeAugust (Jul 23, 2012)

I wish my hornwort did a better job then, because my tanks has LOTS of algae. eww. Waiting for my snail.


----------

